# Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?



## TollerHecht (9. September 2016)

*Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Hallo, ich habe bereits bei GF.Net gefragt, aber jeder sagt etwas anderes. Jedenfalls wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob man sich bei dem Fach Religion in Baden Württenberg freistellen lassen kann und dafür z.B. Ethik bekommt, Unterricht in anderen Klassen oder halt ne Freistunde ? Ich bin auf das Thema sehr schwer zu sprechen und rege mich bei solchen Glaubensgesprächen sehr auf und das ist nicht gut für mich. Ich würde das ganze gerne vermeiden, jedoch, wie ist das wenn die Berufschule z.B. keine Ethik anbietet, können die dann sagen ich MUSS in den Katholischen Religionsunterricht weil es kein Fach gibt was sie ansonsten anbieten könnten? Ich mache eine Duale Ausbildung zum Medientechnologen und bin 21 Jahre alt, hier der Plan auf dem ich leider nichts von alternativem Ethikunterricht lesen konnte. http://www.carl-hofer-schule.de/druck/bfd.html

Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand mir darauf antworten könnte! Grüße.


----------



## shootme55 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Was ist eigentlich mit denen, die Angehörige einer anderen Konfession sind, oder gar ohne Bekenntnis? Müssen die auch in den katholischen Religionsunterricht? Oder dürfen die dann garnicht Medientechnologen werden?

Die blödeste Frage überhaupt: Hast schon an der Schule gefragt?


----------



## TollerHecht (9. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Bin erst am Montag den ersten Tag dort, aber das Thema macht mich gerade wieder verrückt wenn ich daran denke wie oft ich mir wegen Religion den Kopf zerbrochen habe.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Seit wann muss man das machen?
Sag einfach, dass du gläubiger Jediist bist und der Unterricht nicht mit den Midichlorianer vereinbar ist.


----------



## TollerHecht (9. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Ich weiß ja nicht "seit wann" das so ist, nur dachte ich dass es immer pflicht ist, jetzt lese ich plötzlich dass es pflicht ist, aber man sich abmelden darf. Wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## shootme55 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Vermutlich ist es wie bei jedem Wahlfach in der Schule: Wenn du dich nicht abmeldest bist du angemeldet und musst hingehen und wirst beurteilt.


----------



## TollerHecht (9. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Ja aber Religion kann man ja nicht wählen, sondern es ist pflicht. Darum geht es ja.


----------



## Duvar (9. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Also damals als ich Abi gemacht habe (NRW) musste man nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## flotus1 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Mein Kenntnisstand ist dass niemand in den Religionsunterricht gezwungen werden kann. Das wäre ja haarsträubend. Allerdings kann die Schule alternativ ein "neutrales" Fach wie Ethik anbieten das dann verpflichtend ist für diejenigen die nicht am Religionsunterricht teilnehmen. Gibt es die Alternative nicht muss man auch nicht als Anhänger des fliegenden Spaghettimonsters in den katholischen Religionsunterricht.

Edit: mit einem freundlichen Anruf im Sekretariat sollten sich solche Verwirrungen aufklären lassen.
Nochn edit: der Wikipedia-Artikel dazu macht es relativ deutlich: gehörst du zu der Konfession für die ein Religionsunterricht angeboten wird ist die Teilnahme daran Pflicht. Du müsstest also nachweisen dass kein zu deiner Konfession passender Religionsunterricht angeboten wird. Mit der Ausnahme dass dich deine Erziehungsberechtigten ohne Angabe von Gründen aus dem Religionsunterricht heraus nehmen dürfen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Wir waren damals nur 2 Mann die keinen Religionsunterricht wollten, der Rest der klasse hatte auch zuvor Religionsunterricht.

Haben uns Ethik angeboten..... ne unterrichtsstunde für zwei Personen, wir haben aber einfach letztendlich bei Religion mitgemacht. War in Bayern.
War nur halb so schlimm.


Und wenn das aktuell dein größtes Problem ist und du dich generell über Religion nur aufregst: vielleicht solltest du wenn's nicht anders geht und du mitmachen musst das ganze als Chance sehen dein persönliches Defizit aufzuholen und eine gewisse ruhe auch bei unangenehmeren Themen entwickeln.
Der Unterricht war halb so schlimm und ich war in Bayern  die Themen waren easy und das gleiche wie der Ethik Unterricht vorher in der normalen schule und Gott aufschwatzenmhat mir auch keiner versucht...... ich kann bis heut die 10gebote nicht und hab das mit nerm1 beendet weil's mehr um zwischenmenschliche Themen ging als was anderes.


----------



## Lotto (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Also damals als ich Abi gemacht habe (NRW) musste man nicht teilnehmen.



Also ich kenn es nur so, dass ne Alternative angeboten wird. In der Mittelstufe hiess das dann "Ethik" und in der Oberstufe war es "Philosophie".
Aber kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das in BW und Bayern komplett anders ist als in Restdeutschland.


----------



## Alreech (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Mit 21 Jahren sollte man eigentlich in der Lage sein der Schule klar zu machen das man am Religionsunterricht nicht teilnehmen will.
Wenn man danach nicht vorhat sich bei einer Kirche oder einer anderen Religionsgemeinschaft um einer Arbeitsstelle zu bewerben hat dadurch auch keine Nachteile.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



Alreech schrieb:


> Wenn man danach nicht vorhat sich bei einer Kirche oder einer anderen Religionsgemeinschaft um einer Arbeitsstelle zu bewerben hat dadurch auch keine Nachteile.



Du kannst auch als Atheist bei einem kirchlichen Unternehmen arbeiten.


----------



## Ash1983 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst auch als Atheist bei einem kirchlichen Unternehmen arbeiten.



Aber eben nicht bei allen, daher ist ein Hinweis darauf durchaus berechtigt.


----------



## turbosnake (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst auch als Atheist bei einem kirchlichen Unternehmen arbeiten.


Du kannst auch als Atheist am Religionsunterricht teilnehmen.


----------



## efdev (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du kannst auch als Atheist am Religionsunterricht teilnehmen.



Und hoffentlich auch drauf verzichten  

Finde es sowieso komisch das es selbst in der Berufsschule den quatsch noch gibt


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Aber eben nicht bei allen, daher ist ein Hinweis darauf durchaus berechtigt.



Bist du dir sicher?
Ein Bekannter von mir ist weder in der Kirche noch glaubt er an irgendwas und arbeitet bei der Diakonie.
Eine Bekannte ist Mulsima und arbeitet bei der Caritas und musste ihre Religion nicht wechseln.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du kannst auch als Atheist am Religionsunterricht teilnehmen.



Da verdiene ich aber kein Geld.


----------



## Ash1983 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher?
> Ein Bekannter von mir ist weder in der Kirche noch glaubt er an irgendwas und arbeitet bei der Diakonie.
> Eine Bekannte ist Mulsima und arbeitet bei der Caritas und musste ihre Religion nicht wechseln.



Ja, z.B. im christlichen Jugenddorfwerk muss man einer (christlichen) Kirche angehören.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Kann sein, aber das solltest du nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## flotus1 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Ja, z.B. im christlichen Jugenddorfwerk muss man einer (christlichen) Kirche angehören.


Dürfen die das? Da gibts doch bestimmt irgend ein Antidiskriminierungsgesetz dagegen?


----------



## TollerHecht (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Ich werde dann morgen noch schnell eine Abmeldung vom Religionsunterricht ausdrucken, die Frage ist, was passiert wenn sie KEINEN Ethikunterricht stellvertretend anbieten? Ich hätte kein Problem in eine andere Klasse zu gehen für die Zeit, aber was wenn selbst dass abgelehnt wird?


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Dann machst du eben gar nichts und lungerst herum.


----------



## TollerHecht (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Und wenn sie sagen : Du musst gehen weil das bei uns nunmal pflicht ist?


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Nö, Pflicht gibt es nicht.
Pflichtfächer kannst du wählen, aber man kann dich nicht zwingen.
Man muss dir eine Alternative anbieten und wenn das nur eine Freistunde ist.


----------



## Poulton (11. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Dürfen die das? Da gibts doch bestimmt irgend ein Antidiskriminierungsgesetz dagegen?


Kirchliches Arbeitsrecht. Das bringt Ausnahmen vom AGG mit, wo jeden normalen Arbeitgeber die Augen übergehen. Man kann nur hoffen das der EuGH diese Sonderregelung kippt.


----------



## MaxRink (11. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



TollerHecht schrieb:


> Und wenn sie sagen : Du musst gehen weil das bei uns nunmal pflicht ist?


Dann ist das ein Rechtsverstoß, gegen den du klagen kannst (außnahme: es ist eine konfessionsschule nicht öffentlicher Trägerschaft)


----------



## Lee (11. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Frag doch einfach bei der Schule nach und nicht im Internet.... Hier kann man nur spekulieren. Sag einfach du willst nicht am Religionsunterricht teilnehmen, weil du keiner Religion angehörst, bist aber für Alternativen offen. Wenn man dir dumm kommt, kommst du mit Artikel 4 Grundgesetz (Religionsfreiheit, bedeutet auch dass man keine Religion aufgezwungen bekommen darf) und gut is.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



TollerHecht schrieb:


> Ich werde dann morgen noch schnell eine Abmeldung vom Religionsunterricht ausdrucken, die Frage ist, was passiert wenn sie KEINEN Ethikunterricht stellvertretend anbieten? Ich hätte kein Problem in eine andere Klasse zu gehen für die Zeit, aber was wenn selbst dass abgelehnt wird?



Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum du dort nicht kurz anrufst und fragst?

Du machst hier einen Aufriss fuer eine Frage die sich in 30 Sekunden am Telefon klären laesst, stattdessen zerbrichst du dir den Kopf, Führer lange Diskussionen in fragethreads und drückst Abmeldungen aus bevor du auch nur weisstn ob das nötig wird.

Ruf da an Mann!


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Kirchliches Arbeitsrecht. Das bringt Ausnahmen vom AGG mit, wo jeden normalen Arbeitgeber die Augen übergehen. Man kann nur hoffen das der EuGH diese Sonderregelung kippt.



Das Eugh hat in letzter Zeit eher für die Wirtschaft entschieden und daher denke ich nicht, dass das geändert wird.


----------



## Seeefe (12. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

§5 des KErzG

"Nach der Vollendung des vierzehnten Lebensjahrs steht dem Kind die  Entscheidung darüber zu, zu welchem religiösen Bekenntnis es sich halten  will. Hat das Kind das zwölfte Lebensjahr vollendet, so kann es nicht  gegen seinen Willen in einem anderen Bekenntnis als bisher erzogen  werden." 

Das schließt den Religionsunterricht mit ein. 

Den Azubis unserer Firma wurde in der Schule auch erzählt, sie müssten dort hin. Darauf wurde die Schule von uns angeschrieben und jetzt haben diese Freitags die erste Stunde frei, in der sonst der Religionsunterricht wäre, da es auch keinen ausweichkurs gibt. (NRW)


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Bei mir in der Klasse (BaWü) gab es damals einen der war nie im Reliunterricht, hatte dann halt eine Freistunde. Zwingen kann dich keiner dazu und auch von einem erziehungsberechtigten wie ich weiter vorne gelesen hab musst du dich nicht freistellen lassen (du bist 21 und selber erziehungsberechtigt).
Ich selber hab immer mitgemacht, hat mir sogar gefallen. Die Themen waren nicht Gott und die 10 Gebote sondern tatsächlich sinnvolles was aktuell auf der Welt passiert. Was einem tatsächlich den Horizont erweitern konnte. Klassenarbeiten haben wir nie geschrieben, auch wenn es Noten gab. Schlechter wie 3 geht aber generell nicht und selbst die 3 geht nur wenn du dein Kopf auf den Tisch legst und pennst.
Ich selber hab nie was gesagt sondern nur zugehört und hab noch ne 2 bekommen.
Aber gut ein Klassenzimmer weiter bei einem anderen Lehrer kann es auch wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (12. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Klasse (BaWü) gab es damals einen der war nie im Reliunterricht, hatte dann halt eine Freistunde. Zwingen kann dich keiner dazu und auch von einem erziehungsberechtigten wie ich weiter vorne gelesen hab musst du dich nicht freistellen lassen (du bist 21 und selber erziehungsberechtigt).
> Ich selber hab immer mitgemacht, hat mir sogar gefallen. Die Themen waren nicht Gott und die 10 Gebote sondern tatsächlich sinnvolles was aktuell auf der Welt passiert. Was einem tatsächlich den Horizont erweitern konnte. Klassenarbeiten haben wir nie geschrieben, auch wenn es Noten gab. Schlechter wie 3 geht aber generell nicht und selbst die 3 geht nur wenn du dein Kopf auf den Tisch legst und pennst.
> Ich selber hab nie was gesagt sondern nur zugehört und hab noch ne 2 bekommen.
> Aber gut ein Klassenzimmer weiter bei einem anderen Lehrer kann es auch wieder anders aussehen.



Eben, da steht doch kein Priester und zwing dich die Bibel zu lesen oder so. Meistens geht es über was aktuell so in der Welt los ist. Wie "Bot mit Ping" schon geschrieben hat, kann das sogar sehr interessant sein. Ich würde das jetzt nicht alles an die große Glocke hängen. Zwingen kann man dich aber auch nicht, trotzdem solltest du das mit der Schule selber klären. Ruf da an und du weißt was Sache ist,


----------



## QUAD4 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

das fernsehn verblödet die leute ja nicht genug


----------



## blautemple (13. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Was hat denn jetzt bitte das Fernsehen mit dem Religionsunterricht zu tun? Ganz nebenbei laufen auf den Öffentlich- Rechtlichen teilweise wahnsinnig interessante Reportagen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (14. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Wenn die Alternative zum Religionsunterricht nur ne Freistunde ist, dann empfehle ich dir lieber zum Unterricht zu gehen. Wie bereits geschrieben wurde kannst du dies als Chance nutzen an deinem Defizit zu arbeiten und dein Horizont zu erweitern.


----------



## Seeefe (15. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Es kommt natürlich auf den Lehrer an, aber Religionsunterricht ist bei uns an sich nicht wirklich Religionsunterricht. 

Es ist quasi Ethik, nur etwas mehr mit dem Bezug richtung Altes und Neues Testament. Dennoch geht es meistens um sehr ethische Fragen. 

Bei dem Unterricht, den ich gehabt habe, wurde man eher gegen die Kirche/Religion gelenkt, da in den Diskussionen meistens rauskam, dass das eher unwahrscheinlich bis komplett nicht wahr ist, was dort geschrieben ist. Also eigentlich ganz witzig und eine einfache gute Note


----------



## Körschgen (15. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Und selbst wenn da Videospiele gespielt würden.

Religionsunterricht hat ABSOLUT GAR NICHTS an Schulen zu suchen!!!!

Wieso wird nicht vernünftiger Ethik und Philosophie Unterricht angeboten?!

Man schaue sich mal den Religionsunterricht in Grundschulen an....

Religion und Bildung widersprechen sich förmlich...

Je nach Religion auch inhaltlich, hauptsächlich aber in ihren gesellschaftlichen Rollen.

Bildung ist öffentlich, Religion ist privat.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (17. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Der TE geht aber nicht mehr auf die Grundschule. 
Ich hab mal mein altes Berichtsheft rausgekramt und stichprobenartig geschaut was wir in Reli so gemacht haben:
-Film über Waffenfirma angeschaut.
-Gewalt in Familien
-Film über fremde Galaxien
-fremde Kulturen
-Vorschläge über Themen des kommenden Schuljahres besprochen
-Papstwahl, Hintergrund war natürlich der das zu dem Zeitpunkt ein neuer Papst gewählt wurde, Gehaltsunterschiede und Arbeitslosigkeit
-Dokumentation über Arbeiter auf dem Friedhof
-Strafverfahren bei Jugendlichen
-Gentechnik und ihre Auswirkungen

u.s.w

Bis auf die Papstwahl, konnte ich nun wirklich nichts erkennen was mit "Religion" zu tun hat. Der Arbeiter auf dem Friedhof kann man vielleicht noch dazu zählen wenn man sehr kritisch ist

Edit: ich hab gesucht und gesucht und hab noch eine Diskussion über Priester Tebartz van Elst gefunden


----------



## Körschgen (18. September 2016)

*AW: Religionsunterricht in der dualen Ausbildung "abwählen" ?*

Das Argument habe ich früher auch immer gehört...
Ein Grund mehr den Religionsunterricht aus den Schulen zu verbannen...
Wieso wird zwanghaft versucht den Religionsunterricht an den Schulen zu halten?!?!
Wenn selbst die Lehrer einsehen, dass sich niemand für den Mist interessiert und stattdessen Ethik und anderes unterrichten...

Man lese sich mal den Wiki Artikel dazu durch:
Religionsunterricht in Deutschland – Wikipedia

Besonders die stelle der Finanzierung und co...

Es ist völlig überholt und gehört seit langem abgeschafft...
Ebenso wie Kath. und Evang. Krankenhäuser/ Kindergärten und der ganze andere Mist...

Ein Armutszeugnis unserer Gesellschaft, solch wichtige Institutionen Märchenerzählern zu überlassen...

Oder findet ihr es ok als Homosexueller gekündigt zu werden, weil das KH/der Kindergarten kirchlich geleitet ist.
Oder als Vergewaltigungsopfer die Behandlung im KH verweigert wird...


----------

